

How to embed HTML5 into a native Mac OSX app - richtaur
http://blog.lostdecadegames.com/how-to-embed-html5-into-a-native-mac-osx-app

======
mcav
Best of all, you can submit those apps to the Mac App Store. (I have. Great
compromise.)

~~~
thought_alarm
So I guess that puts you one level above "casual spammer." How do you sleep at
night?

~~~
mcav
No. The app is just as legit as my iOS version: <http://subdivideapp.com/>

There's nothing inherently spammy about writing a Mac app in HTML.

------
Klonoar
Embed "Webkit".

HTML5 is not a browser viewport.

------
cleer
Wouldn't this make it easier than ever to illegally distribute the app? Show
Package Contents -> copy and paste files?

~~~
tlrobinson
The alternative is just security through obscurity.

